# Just rebuilt the eastern loop



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

This was my original loop

















Not very reliable or attractive. it was also the fist time I ever put down track. This is the rebuild

























The bridges and ladder road bed are all plastic. The ladder is ment to evoke a deck plate bridge


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I do agree it does look better, what type of material did you use? And how did you make it look like that.

Tom h


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I am preparing for a ladder outdoor project and definitely prefer the black plastic system.
Please share more info. Trains and pics look great.
Alan


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

The ladder is made from pvc I got from Lowes. It is white but I painted it flat black with extwerior spray pait from ACE hardware. the bridges are also pvc purchased from home depot. 
Frist I made a jig following the curve I need. in this case 4' radius 








The pvc I use is 3/8" thick by 1.5" by 8' long and extemely flexible. I fasten with pvc glue and nails 1.5" by 3" tuffboard every 6"then fit into my jig and attach the other side to hold the curve. 
















For the upper and lower flanges I use 1/2" plastic screen trim from lowes cut to fit the curve and attached with pvc glue no need for a saw good shears work fast 
















the vertical flanges are 1/8" plastic bought from a hobby shop attached with pvc glue 
















Paint it black and you're done. total cost about $25 per 1/4 circumference


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice work Bills, 

Very creative. I note that you created your curves in the shop. I am thinking of flexing and creating them on the site proper using ground pegs. We will see what happens. 

Thanks for sharing


gg


----------

